# FRB Club > Общение > Юмор >  Новые правила в «О, счастливчик!

## EweX

Новые правила в «О, счастливчик!»:
Подсказки «звонок другу» и «помощь зала»
объединены в одну — «звонок в зал».
Позже планируется объединить «50 на 50»
с предыдущими двумя — «звонок в половину зала»

----------

